# Have you ever accidentally chosen music over hot action?



## jacobthestupendous (Apr 23, 2018)

A couple of nights ago, I was brushing my teeth and getting ready for bed when I thought of a nice melody/harmony line. I lingered on it for a while and decided I'd like to flesh it out before forgetting it; it wasn't the sort of thing I could easily hum into the voice recorder on my phone, so after brushing my teeth I went to my computer and spent a couple of hours getting it down. When I finally went to bed, my wife was very much awake and quite frustrated with me as she had apparently had _conjugal_ intentions two hours prior. It's for the best, I suppose, because if I'd known what she was planning, this music would have never happened:



Have any of you ever realized too late the... erm, opportunity cost of your music? What did you write on such occasions?


----------



## CT (Apr 23, 2018)

Most hot action thus far has only come about thanks to music....


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 23, 2018)

Dude, go for the good stuff. Live it up. Someday you'll be an old cynical jag like me.

Just kidding. Not about the good stuff.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 23, 2018)

Accidentally, yes


----------



## Jeast (Apr 23, 2018)

DAWs before haws! (Please don't forward this to my wife, thanks)


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 24, 2018)

"Sorry honey, but I'm a COMPOSER with important things to do..."

I hope you have a good lawyer.


----------



## Divico (Apr 24, 2018)

Maybe not directly but music being more important to me than her destroyed me a relationship.


----------



## tav.one (Apr 24, 2018)

This is happening frequently with me and I’m trying not to let that happen as it can affect the relationship.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 24, 2018)

When I was younger I fell into this trap, and it destroyed a relationship. I'd love to say I learned immediately, but alas it took a couple more failures before I started to spot the pattern. At about that time I was fortunate enough to start seeing a woman who simply would not abide by that. She insisted I get out of the cave at regular intervals and do things like go outside, breath fresh air, watch a sporting event or a play. She was good for me in that way (not so good in others, alas it's all about balance.)

All of which helped me become me today. While I am definitely still grieving, it has been pointed out to me - by my councilor - that I have no regrets about the time I invested in our marriage. And especially the last four years while Judi was dealing with her cancer. But in reality she and the kids were always priority #1, and she helped me carve out time for priority #2, which was really helpful.

And if she beckoned after the kiddies were put to bed I showed up. I might wander back to the studio later, but I don't think I ever left her hanging. I guess I could still be wrong about that.

My point? Music is important. Relationships are important. It's all about finding the balance between the two, and hopefully a significant other that will help you do that.


----------



## John Busby (Apr 24, 2018)

miket said:


> Most hot action thus far has only come about thanks to music....


i write better music because of action
it's a cycle really...


----------



## SyMTiK (Apr 24, 2018)

The action inspires the music  I find it's good to put priority into a healthy romantic relationship and relationships in general, a lot of the times the passion and love shared with my girlfriend helps me to write better music. And I guess I'm just a weak young man, rarely a time that I can turn down action when it's offered xD


----------



## J-M (Apr 24, 2018)

I love this thread. :D I have always chosen music over hot action. I already have a reputation around the campus as the "guy who only thinks about music"...


----------



## yhomas (Apr 24, 2018)

In theory, it is one marriage partner's duty to promptly inform the other of conjugal intentions; but in practice, it is better to make a habit of asking one's partner regarding their intentions--and be on the lookout for any equivocation (a telltale sign of hidden intent). 

And, if you find out "too late", but she is still awake and angry, it most likely isn't actually too late. The very second you find out it is ostensibly "too late" is usually the best time to take bold steps to make amends.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 24, 2018)

You should intentionally choose music first. People are replaceable. Harsh truth I am learning. People only want you when they desire or need something. When they don’t, you mean nothing. So do your music and satisfy your desire to create. Nobody has the right to take that from you.


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 24, 2018)

You gotta hide the dongle if you wanna slide the dongle.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 24, 2018)

my wife knows that my best and productive hours are at night, she respects that, but i make lot of exceptions too. Like before said, is a balance...


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't know if it's allowed by forum rules... but this is 30 minutes of pure "action"


----------



## Levitanus (Apr 24, 2018)

Don't know, for me, work-style orienteer is Cesar Frank, who didn't need to write ideas just now, and worked when he hadn't worked). I mean, this is just melody, always could be done another, but generally, work is more about technical part, it can be done in the "working time". By the way, I (god bless), never forget "finished" ideas, when they come in the shop or on the road 
But what about sex, it's real problem often last year, and because of the daughter in the same room, and because for me much bigger problem is taken "working time" when I still in condition to think and work. After "all" there is no such condition and night is lost...


----------



## fretti (Apr 25, 2018)

The Lonely Island probably had the idea for their song because they chose the hot action. Don‘t know if one can actually post the video here, but I think everybody knows it


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 26, 2018)

"Hot action?!"

Sounds like a porno club. Gross!


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 26, 2018)

I love this forum long time.


----------



## clisma (Apr 26, 2018)

Wonder if any of our esteemed female colleagues may want to chime in on this, so far, classily handled topic.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 26, 2018)

I've chosen things over "hot action" before. I'm a big boy now, I can do that. But writing or sequencing music was not among them. It's actually boring as hell, isn't it? I just like getting the final result done.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 26, 2018)

I’m not quite sure how that ends up being a binary choice ......

“I’m sorry darling, but I simply must finish this fugue..”. Said absolutely no-one ever.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 27, 2018)

Steve Vai once fasted to record his most famous guitar solo ...

So ...


----------



## KEM (Apr 30, 2018)

Well, considering I can’t get a girl, nope!!


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 30, 2018)

Because of music, never. (I don’t have that talent)

Because of hours setting templates, downloading libraries, waiting for updates, clean drives, hmmm, let me think...
(Just kidding)


----------

